# FYI- Saya nomi on sale from Japan Woodworker



## mlau (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Knife forum guys.

There's a sale at Japan Woodworker today for Saya Nomi.

I just bought a 3/8" and 5/8".
Normally, I'm too cheap to get them--but at $70 off my order--heck!

btw, the 1" size is on closeout. Marko, would you recommend getting one?
I favor Chinese cleavers, and I need to make saya for a few.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 25, 2015)

****! I bought one two days ago with no sales!


----------



## pkjames (Jul 25, 2015)

I bought mine from them, i think whoever want to do some serious saya work should get one or two.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2015)

Why oh why do these things always pop up when I'm poor? Oh yeah, it's because I'm always poor!


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 26, 2015)

We should start a "club", Dave! :rofl2:


----------



## Asteger (Jul 26, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> We should start a "club", Dave! :rofl2:



Could someone post a link? Maybe I'm blind, but I couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 26, 2015)

Is this it:
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/search2/search.aspx?query=Saya nomi


----------



## Asteger (Jul 26, 2015)

Merci!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 26, 2015)

Too expensive for me even with discounts. I guess I'm in the same club with Dave and cheflarge (sorry guys, no club dues from me this year).


----------



## mlau (Aug 27, 2015)

Originally, I was going to try to make some with O1 steel.
However, I realized that I have zero time when I stalled on my "simple" rehandle project.


----------

